# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  +++  آزمون جامع 28 خرداد گاج  +++

## Suicide

*ستایش خداوندبخشنده را  //   که موجودکرد،ازعدم ،بنده را



**


سلام ... خداقوت ... 

آزمون امروز چطوربود ؟؟؟

*

----------


## dadash

سلام
کسی هست که آزمون جامع 28 خرداد گاج رو اسکن کنه و بذاره تا بقیه هم استفاده کنن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟مرسی

----------


## ezio auditore77

سخت و مسخره بود تو بعضی درسا از تيپ و روال عادی کنکور خارج شده بود...
اختصاصي حدود 45 و عمومی 65

----------


## reyhaneh224

خوب بود اما زیاد  هم سخت نبود

----------


## alirasoli

من ترازم 6112 شد 😣😣😣😣
غلطام خیلی زیاد شده

فرستاده شده از SM-J500Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## reyhaneh224

> من ترازم 6112 شد ����������������  �������
> غلطام خیلی زیاد شده
> 
> فرستاده شده از SM-J500Hِ من با Tapatalk


منم غلطام زیاده و همه اش بی دقتی راهی برای کنترلش پیدا کردی؟؟ترازم شد 7169 و مطابق میلم نبود درصدام چون غلط زیاد دارم

----------


## Blackfire747

@ezio auditore77
ترازت چن شد؟
من ترازم تو این جمع بندی ها از ۷۶۰۰ اومده به ۷۰۰۰

----------


## ezio auditore77

> @ezio auditore77
> ترازت چن شد؟
> من ترازم تو این جمع بندی ها از ۷۶۰۰ اومده به ۷۰۰۰


سلام
دقیقا 6800 شدم
آره شیمی و زیستش خیلی داغون بود
خدا کنه کنکور اینجوری ندن!

----------

